# I can't figure out whether my DVDR drive is SATA or IDE...

## MJBoa

I'm running Ubuntu right now and I've got these lines from dmesg:

[    6.985200] scsi 6:0:0:0: CD-ROM            LITE-ON  DVDRW LDW-411S   FS02 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    6.988703] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 40x/40x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    6.988705] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    6.988773] sr 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

But when I go to the product page for the drive it's listed as ATAPI/E-IDE, I also am pretty damn sure it's not hooked up to any of the SATA ports on my motherboard. The reason I ask is that I want to know what I'm gonna have to enable in my kernel config.

----------

## Kulfaangaren!

If looks like a dog and it barks like a dog, in all likelihood it IS a dog...

If you are sure it is not connected to your motherboards SATA ports (The cabling/MB ports are VERY different after all and you would know if it was SATA or IDE) it probably is an IDE cdrom.

There at least was an option in the kernel to make IDE devices look/behave like SCSI devices, maybe you turned it on when you compiled your kernel or the kernel config you used has it turned on?

// Fredrik

----------

## mitchd123

Liteon would agree it's IDE

http://www.liteonit.com/global/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=49&Itemid=67

----------

## MJBoa

Yeah I posted about that in the OP. Well what does this mean for configuring my kernel? I can't do it right know due to another problem I posted in the portage section but is there anything special I should know/do?

----------

## Kulfaangaren!

```
<*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->

    <*>   Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support

    <*>   SCSI emulation support (DEPRECATED)
```

These options should allow your IDE/ATAPI DVD-RW to show up as a SCSI device, I don't see why you would want that though.

If I were you I would leave the...

```
<*>   SCSI emulation support (DEPRECATED)
```

...out, as it says in the help for that option...the scsi emulation is not needed for writing cd's/dvd's any more.

// Fredrik

----------

## eccerr0r

If you enabled PATA support in libata/SATA drivers, even PATA disks and other ATA devices will all show up as "scsi" layer devices...

And as stated before there is an option for IDE-SCSI emulation for the legacy PATA drivers.

Not a problem, was designed to look that way to unify all disk support.

----------

